# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ed

## meneereddie

Ik ben Ed.

49 Jaar.
Ik ben werkzaam in de zorgsector, met name senioren en dementerende mensen.
Er is bij mij een tumor verwijdert, die uit mijn rechterbijnier groeide. Een Feochromosytoom.
Ik heb een navelbreukoperatie gehad. 
De zenuw in mijn linkerarm, ter hoogte van de elleboog is een paar centimeter verlegt.
Ik heb een zwaar tekort aan vitamine D3 gehad.

In 2007 heb ik deze website leren kennen. (medicity.nl)
Ik wil andere helpen, en wil geholpen worden door anderen. (geen mens weet alles)



Groetjes,

----------


## Leontien

Ah, hallo Ed, een bekende. Alsnog van harte welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Ik heb gemerkt dat je al heel wat leden van advies hebt voorzien en dat je zelf om advies hebt gevraagd. Het klopt dat geen mens alles weet, waardoor je elkaar kunt helpen. Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## meneereddie

Dank je wel Leontien.

----------

